# Win pictures Japanese Stye & Traditional....



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Alright here are my Atlanta Photo's. Angel is in a Traditional Poodle trim that I took 3rd place in the Toy/Mini class. The Chocolate Phantom is in a Japanese style trim & oh, my his face came out so much better in the photo's than I had every hoped for. Hope the posting's work


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow great job congrats on your wins,the japanese pup is sooo cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Remarkable grooms!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats!! They are both awesome!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh they look so cute!! Lovely pics


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

How gorgeous!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats  Nicely done on both dogs


----------

